# 이라 하면 = 이라고 하면?



## 82riceballs

I heard 이라 하면 from this sentence:
지방이라 하면 어디죠?

And it seems like it must mean 이라고 하면... 
Do Koreans simplify 이라고 한다 into 이라 한다 very frequently? 
Are there rules for when his is simplified? (I.e. In formal/casual speech, nuance, etc)
Are there other phrases that are simplified like this? 
(I know that 이라서 is also frequently simplifies to 이라 from my Korean friends)


----------



## jakartaman

You're absolutely right!
지방이라고 하면 어디죠? --> 지방이라 하면 어디죠? --> 지방이라면 어디죠?
They are all used interchangeably. I don't see any difference in formality and nuance.

And you are correct on 이라서 = 이라.

I can't think of any other phrases. Maybe someone else can help you with that


----------



## 82riceballs

Got it!! Thanks


----------



## Sonya Jang

I am here to help but another user say it so clearly, haha!


----------



## Rance

-이라 is shortened form of -이라고 when it is used to quote something.
-이라고 has also other meanings in which case you should not use -이라.

김 교수는 고개를 저으며 “이 논문은 아마 통과되기 어려울걸.”_*이라고*_ 말했다. 
You can replace with 이라.

아들_*이라고*_ 하나 있는 것이 부모 속을 그렇게 썩이니.
You should not replace with 이라.


----------

